# Which Web of Knowledge area is most popular......



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Which catagory of techniques within the Web of Knowledge is most popular...... 
Many like different types of techniques..... lets hear why

:asian:


----------



## matthewgreenland (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey GD - 

Quickly - I obviously enjoy them all; however, I feel a good combination of the "above" is very beneficial.  Good variety.

They all have their merits - Hugs/Holds gives one a split second longer to act as opposed to a punch or other strike.  Chokes/Locks - even less time.  

Do I have a favorite - really, it depends on what day of the week it is.  I feel more successful in dealing with the Grabs/Hugs/Holds/Locks/Chokes - simply because of the time factor involved.  In time, though, in time, my brother - I will be better and faster and more proficient.

Respect -


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 28, 2002)

I do like locks and chokes I have to admit 

If you've got someone in a good lock, you can feel in total control. It's nice to know that if you're applying it effectively, then there's often no way to counter effectively, and people become amazing compliant when they feel their joints start to break!

Also, it's nice to be able to sort people out without putting them in hospital, which is why this stuff is so essential for door work now. Some of the druggies just keep coming back up like weebles if you hit them (so people in the business tell me).

Ian.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Which catagory of techniques within the Web of Knowledge is most popular......
> Many like different types of techniques..... lets hear why
> ...



I don't know about what is most popular...it should be all of them! We should have to do the stuff we dont like to see what we like but they all should be equally covered. The universal pattern isnt lop-sided or oval its a perfect circle my belief is to treat the web of knowledge the same way. 

As far as my preference I do like defences against hugs and holds, these usually dont become applied (more appropriately attempted thats when you should react) unless the aggresor thinks he can control you and its nice to show them the kenpo way out


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 28, 2002)

,,,is what I voted on since they are the most common attack followed by pushes in my opinion


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 28, 2002)

I like working on all of them as well, but the grabs and tackles seem to be a little more fun than the rest.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I like working on all of them as well, but the grabs and tackles seem to be a little more fun than the rest.
> 
> :asian: *



Ditto!:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Which catagory of techniques within the Web of Knowledge is most popular......
> Many like different types of techniques..... lets hear why
> ...



Punches and kicks-  Nothing like a little deception and swat upside the head to let one know how large that area really is.  Since limbs are so flexable in a striking context zone cancellation can be difficult and it is only possible to block or redirect 3 to 5 strikes at a time.  Defense must be offense just like the teks show amongst other things.

:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Ditto!:asian: *



Do Tracy guys use anything close to the web of knowledge??


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *
> 
> Do Tracy guys use anything close to the web of knowledge?? *



I was told that our techniques are .......shall we say, out of order? No the the same way that SGM Parker had his, according to the Web.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I was told that our techniques are .......shall we say, out of order? No the the same way that SGM Parker had his, according to the Web. *



What I meant to say was: Not the same way SGM Parker had his, according to the web.

Geez, I'm getting to be as bad a typist as Seig!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Geez, I'm getting to be as bad a typist as Seig! *


No, you were bad before we even knew him!!

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> No, you were bad before we even knew him!!
> ...



Hey, thats okay, them feathers are still growing!:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

Typing!!


Brother, this guys trys everything!!

10 minutes of typing:  

The quick Ed Parker, jumped into his car with his brown fox vest  and lazy dog, on his way to the to the fightclub.

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Typing!!
> 
> ...



Hey, if you're nor careful, I'll even attack your OBSCURE ZONES!

Didn't think I was studying, did ya!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Didn't think I was studying, did ya! *



Oh my Gosh........... there is hope!

:boing1:


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *
> 
> Do Tracy guys use anything close to the web of knowledge?? *



No, nothing like the web of knowledge, but Ricardo wears suspenders! :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yep, gotta have something to hold that Black belt up with. They don't make them like they used to!:wink:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2002)

I prefer joint locks myself.. doesn't matter how much power you have against your opponent.. getting a good joint lock allows you to gain control in a hurry and without much effort utilize any other technique you want (dependent on the situation).

throws are good too.. Tuesday night I was sparring with  Stickdummy and he kinda makes up his own rules  hahaa.. he got me in a choke from behind.. and if he hadn't just had a car accident a couple weeks ago.. he would of been on the floor.. but being the nice person I am.. *still regretting getting that shot into his chest..~!!* 
I think just about every fight has extremially good potential for ending up on the ground.. so utlizing locks is  exceptionally good for women.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *I prefer joint locks myself.. doesn't matter how much power you have against your opponent.. getting a good joint lock allows you to gain control in a hurry and without much effort utilize any other technique you want (dependent on the situation).
> 
> ...



Seig has created a Monster!:anic:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Seig has created a Monster!:anic: *



Just think Ricardo..  visualize this.. our entire schools populace ..cloned Seigs and Tess's...


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Just think Ricardo..  visualize this.. our entire schools populace ..cloned Seigs and Tess's... *



Yep, sounds like the Borgs have hit town!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

and other areas of weakness.........

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Geez, I'm getting to be as bad a typist as Seig! *


When I show you my opposable pinkies, my typing will make more sense.


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and other areas of weakness.........
> 
> :rofl: *


As a general rule, kicks are not an area of weakness for me or my people.  I do deal with a bad knee and a torn rotator cuff.  I've had to learn to compensate.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

the weak areas ........


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *the weak areas ........
> 
> *



HEY! Who you calling weak?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)

But I was referring to Pushes, kicks and weapons categories that no one likes all that much.

you must be guilty..!

:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *I prefer joint locks myself.. doesn't matter how much power you have against your opponent.. getting a good joint lock allows you to gain control in a hurry and without much effort utilize any other technique you want (dependent on the situation)
> throws are good too..
> ...



I give a big AMEN to that!!! When I'm doing techniques, I always go out of my way to apply a lock or a throw, sometimes both to end it. Maximum damage with minimum retaliation is my motto


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *But I was referring to Pushes, kicks and weapons categories that no one likes all that much.
> 
> ...



Innocent of all allegations!  :argue:


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *But I was referring to Pushes, kicks and weapons categories that no one likes all that much.
> 
> ...





I am surprised that there aren't votes for the pushes category.


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Defenses against pushes are some of my favorite techniques! I could see not liking the weapons defenses there is a certain mentality when dealing them that tends to make some apprehensive!


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jul 2, 2004)

i like working on my overall abilities. using my hands for immediate attacks to defensively attacking with punches and kicks to when they clench up with me i work on close quarter strikes to the body, head and legs to ground fighting with and without strikes.  overall for me is the best and thats why i love kempo.:jedi1:


----------



## Bill Lear (Dec 15, 2004)

I would have to say that the majority of the techniques I like are for defenses against a punch. This is due to the fact that I like the flow of those techniques, and because I don't like being grabbed by guys (women are a different story though). 

:supcool:


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 30, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> I would have to say that the majority of the techniques I like are for defenses against a punch. This is due to the fact that I like the flow of those techniques, and because I don't like being grabbed by guys (women are a different story though).
> 
> :supcool:


You crack me up Bill!


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Brother John (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd have to say the defenses against punches: 
my reason?
Because in essence you are defending against a limb moving toward you, therefore it translates well to defending against a grab, a shove, a poke maybe even (more translation needed) a stab.
Just a thought

Your Brother
John


----------

